# Score!!!!  (update 01/01/12)



## Flatbedford (Mar 10, 2011)

I have secured access to a major Oak score. There is a summer camp operated by the local JCC in my town. A few months ago I saw that these huge trees had fallen near the road on the camp property. I got in touch with a JCC official and we met at the camp yesterday. He told me that he would be happy to have me remove as much of the two trees as possible. I told him that I could not take any of the small top branches, but that I would do my best to stack them neatly so that his tree guy could chip them. He told me that they would hire his tree company to remove what ever I can't, but I am sure that I can save him e a few bucks in cleanup costs and get a huge amount of good wood for myself. We agreed that the trees that are broken but still standing near these will be left for the pros. I told him that I don't cut down trees, but that I will happily cut downed trees up. He also told me that it would be OK to cut some smaller trees to clear a path so that I can drive the truck to within about 15' of it. These trees are massive!





At the stump they are probably 24"-30" diameter and there is probably 40' or more of straight trunk on each!








Taking this wood from the camp will help them save a few bucks in removal costs and likely net me at least 1/2 a season's worth of wood. These trees went down mid winter and the roots are way out of the ground so I am hoping that no new moisture will be running through as the weather gets warmer. I hope to get out there one day a week for the next few weeks.


----------



## f3cbboy (Mar 10, 2011)

awesome score on the oak!!  Can't beat tree that grow in the forest as opposed to one that grow by themselves in the yard - few branches..


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 10, 2011)

HE SHOOTS...HE SCORES


----------



## Thistle (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh wow. That log on the right of 2nd pic looks decent enough for an Alaskan Mill.... ;-) 

You got one helluva score!


----------



## Naandme (Mar 10, 2011)

Now that is a great score


----------



## Jags (Mar 10, 2011)

Boom chacalaka, boom chacalaka (doing the happy wood dance).

Sounds like a friendship to cultivate.


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, hard to beat that - looks like pretty easy access, easy cutting, and oak to boot - nice work! Cheers!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow Steve. Get those out quickly if possible before anyone else wants some. lol  There are some great trees that will make you some great firewood. Even though I have plenty of wood on our place for cutting, if I found something like that near us, I'd also be hauling some oak.


----------



## wood spliter (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice load and its close to the road!


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like White Oaks, no?  Be carefull to not outcut your removal ability.  That close to a road, I would not leave a cut log alone for long or it will grow legs.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice score, indeed!   Looks like northern red oak to me.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 10, 2011)

I was pretty happy when I git home from talking to the guy. For some reason Mrs. Flatbedford did not completely share my enthusiasm. I knew you guys would. This will be a good project. Some big straight wood that will be cut exactly to length with full permission from the landowner. A little more relaxing than my usual roadside harvesting spots. This camp is about 500' from one of my most productive roadside spots. I usually turn around in the driveway to get to my spot.
Some of this will be just at the reasonable limits of my 029 with 20", but as long as I keep it sharp and work smart I should be OK. If I had one of those fancy pro saws, I could surely cut faster, but I wouldn't get it on the truck any faster.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not sure which of the Oaks they are, they all burn just fine. 
I never cut more than I can load when I work anywhere near a road. The thing is that wood tends to sit roadside for years where I live. I don't know too many people who burn much and most seem to buy wood.


----------



## Kenster (Mar 11, 2011)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> Looks like White Oaks, no?  Be carefull to not outcut your removal ability.  That close to a road, I would not leave a cut log alone for long or it will grow legs.



That's what I was thinking, too.  Buck up only what you can take in one haul.  Then come back and buck some more.  Otherwise, someelse will take advantage of your labors.  

Great Score!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 11, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I am not sure which of the Oaks they are, they all burn just fine.
> I never cut more than I can load when I work anywhere near a road. The thing is that wood tends to sit roadside for years where I live. I don't know too many people who burn much and most seem to buy wood.



Fear not Steve. It is red oak.

I hope you have a cant hook. That will ease the work a lot.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on the cant hook.  Dennis, basically upon your favorable view of cant hooks I bought a 4 1/2 Peavey-brand cant hook...I've only used it a few times so far but it made all the difference in getting some large (to me) rounds cut up...cut 2/3-1/4 the way through, rolled the logs, then cut the rest of the way...sure keeps the chainsaw out of the dirt  They're good for rolling a big log up onto some smaller logs for getting them up off the ground a bit, too.  So far I haven't actually used it to move a log much distance but for bucking heavy logs it's great!!  It allowed me to move logs that would have been IMPOSSIBLE TO MOVE otherwise.  Thanks for recommendation!

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Ed and I'm happy this has worked out well for you. Also, these things can be a super big help if you want to roll some big logs up onto a trailer. You just need a couple 2 x 6's or some similar size to roll them on and you can just use your body to hold the log as you get new bites on the log. It really makes so much easier work; like I said, I'd really hate to be without one.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a Peavey timberjack with the jack removed so that it works like a cant hook. I will cut  to length, roll the rounds to the truck and halve or quarter them as needed to make them light enough to lift unto the truck. That is my usual method and it works pretty good for me, especially with easy splitting Oak. I can usually quater them in 4 to 6 whacks with the Fiskars.
Looks about like this. 




I used to carry a 2x12 and roll them up, but I have learned that making them a little smaller and tossing them is much easier and probably safer too. A truck load of free firewood is not worth a few weeks injured and out of work.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 11, 2011)

Good for you Steve.


----------



## rdust (Mar 11, 2011)

Great score!

There is a camp near my parents place that I drive by weekly that had a bunch of big oaks removed due to them starting to drop branches making them unsafe.  I've wanted to stop in and ask what is being done with them but with 3-4 years on hand and needing to cut a year or two worth at other spots I haven't pursued them any.  It makes me sick when I drive by but I really have no interest in being that far ahead.  I know it's crazy to think on this site but I'm ok with 3+ years right now.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 11, 2011)

I was just informed that the deal is currently "on hold" while they consult their insurance company.:-S  If it is too good to be true, it just might be.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck- that's some major wood.  That might be my new Army name- Major Wood.  (I may have stole that from Beavis and Butthead)


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 11, 2011)

AP,
That would be a good hearth.com username.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, it looks like this might not work out. I got an email from them today.



"_Steve,

Itâ€™s getting complicatedâ€¦would you agree to the following?

â€œObtain confirmation that the Rosenthal JCC is included as additional insured under the neighbor's homeowners policy liability coverage and have the neighbor sign a short indemnification agreementâ€

We are waiting for the wording on the indemnification agreement. _"

I guess I am "the neighbor". I told him that I'll look at the agreement and work from there.  I have a friend who is a wood burner and attorney. Maybe I'll ask him to look it over for me. I don't think my homeowners insurance company will be interested in this.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I have secured access to a major Oak score. There is a summer camp operated by the local JCC in my town. A few months ago I saw that these huge trees had fallen near the road on the camp property. I got in touch with a JCC official and we met at the camp yesterday. He told me that he would be happy to have me remove as much of the two trees as possible. I told him that I could not take any of the small top branches, but that I would do my best to stack them neatly so that his tree guy could chip them. He told me that they would hire his tree company to remove what ever I can't, but I am sure that I can save him e a few bucks in cleanup costs and get a huge amount of good wood for myself. We agreed that the trees that are broken but still standing near these will be left for the pros. I told him that I don't cut down trees, but that I will happily cut downed trees up. He also told me that it would be OK to cut some smaller trees to clear a path so that I can drive the truck to within about 15' of it. These trees are massive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




029 going to take it rough!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 24, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Itâ€™s getting complicatedâ€¦would you agree to the following?



That sucks...maybe they would go for just a release?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like this might not work out. I got an email from them today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed this post the longer you strech on making something work the quicker you should run the other way...Atleast on free wood.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 24, 2011)

Jay, come to NY and see what we deal with.  The tree guys I get wood from won't even let me start a saw on their jobs.


----------



## Archie (Mar 24, 2011)

A lose-lose situation.  Hooray for lawyers and citizens who sue at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll see what they want, but at this point I am assuming that it isn't gonna happen. I might have enough free Black Locust coming that I won't need this anyway. The Locust will be ready next winter, this stuff would need two summers.


----------



## Whitepine2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dammed lawyers and insurance Co. no better this is what our country is come  just crap. Well let the camp get the pro's to do the job may-be you can get the wood from them might be that they did you a favor who knows.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Jay, come to NY and see what we deal with.  The tree guys I get wood from won't even let me start a saw on their jobs.



LOL Darn sure glad I do not live out east! People just want wood move here before it damages something. I was offerd a white oak the other day 40+ incher for 500.00 they said they called all the mills and they could not handle it! lmao It will be another clasic city boy moving around his 500.00 tree for a couple years. Until he forks out 500.00 to move it. Going to take at least a 460 and 16-20hrs just to get it out of there. (this does not happen offten) But darn sure funny when it does. Bet hes from out east somewhere! j/k


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 25, 2011)

I always offer a liability waiver to the property owner.  It is just right.  The insurance issue, the way my father, an agent of 30 years explained it is that as long as you are not  paying to be there, or being paid to be there, you are a guest and your homeowner's would cover you.  They won't issue a statement to that effect, but that is the fact.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2011)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> I always offer a liability waiver to the property owner.  It is just right.  The insurance issue, the way my father, an agent of 30 years explained it is that as long as you are not  paying to be there, or being paid to be there, you are a guest and your homeowner's would cover you.  They won't issue a statement to that effect, but that is the fact.





Just feather the trigger a little bit! lol it'll be alright.....


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 25, 2011)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> as you are not  paying to be there, or being paid to be there, you are a guest and your homeowner's would cover you.  They won't issue a statement to that effect, but that is the fact.



So, I drop someone's tree on their house or worse and my homeowner's covers me when they sue me?


----------



## Thistle (Mar 25, 2011)

About 10 yrs ago 2 houses north of me on busy main street there was a huge Mulberry (4ft diameter easy) and 50ft tall plus on the grassy strip next to the street.One of the biggest I remember seeing anywhere.It had a large 3ft 'onion' burl on street side,about 10ft up over the street.City was in process of resurfacing the street,tearing out concrete curbs & replacing everything.That tree had some damage in upper branches & was being removed by public works forestry workers.I really wanted that burl (wish I asked for the wood too now,looking back lol).

When I introduced myself,turns out Forestry chief (and crew boss) knew my older sis in high school,he told me 'normally we dont let 'private citizens' take OUR wood or use a saw,even their own blah blah because of Liability laws.." I told him point blank -'thanks for trusting me,but in all honesty I probably have more experience felling/bucking trees than any of your crew here right now. ;-) " So back I went to my shed,came walking up the sidewalk with my bigass Poulan w/ the 36" bar. The burl was left attached to 1 chunk about 4ft long,laying on the grass.I sliced it  off clean,took the remainder home in my wheelbarrow.

They all smiled & 1 told me "Have fun,we'll just stand here & watch" So it turned out OK.I had better luck next time in a smaller town,much less bureaucracy to deal with


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 25, 2011)

So, I drop someone's tree on their house or worse and my homeowner's covers me when they sue me?[/quote]

No, your missing the point entirely.  Your objective as a guest should be to absolve the property owner of responsibility for your well being.  If you cause damage on their property, that is your mistake and your responsibility.  You would need a separate liability policy for that, or perhaps an umbrella policy.  Consult your agent on that one.  If you put your saw through your leg, that is also your responsiblity, if the property owner covers themselves by having your sign off on a waiver.  If your not willing to do that, good luck getting a property owner to help you out.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> About 10 yrs ago 2 houses north of me on busy main street there was a huge Mulberry (4ft diameter easy) and 50ft tall plus on the grassy strip next to the street.One of the biggest I remember seeing anywhere.It had a large 3ft 'onion' burl on street side,about 10ft up over the street.City was in process of resurfacing the street,tearing out concrete curbs & replacing everything.That tree had some damage in upper branches & was being removed by public works forestry workers.I really wanted that burl (wish I asked for the wood too now,looking back lol).
> 
> When I introduced myself,turns out Forestry chief (and crew boss) knew my older sis in high school,he told me 'normally we dont let 'private citizens' take OUR wood or use a saw,even their own blah blah because of Liability laws.." I told him point blank -'thanks for trusting me,but in all honesty I probably have more experience felling/bucking trees than any of your crew here right now. ;-) " So back I went to my shed,came walking up the sidewalk with my bigass Poulan w/ the 36" bar. The burl was left attached to 1 chunk about 4ft long,laying on the grass.I sliced it  off clean,took the remainder home in my wheelbarrow.
> 
> They all smiled & 1 told me "Have fun,we'll just stand here & watch" So it turned out OK.I had better luck next time in a smaller town,much less bureaucracy to deal with



I have work for most the tree companys around here. I will take my chances over most of them.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 25, 2011)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> No, your missing the point entirely.



The only thing I am missing is what my homeowner's is going to cover on someone else's property?



			
				mywaynow said:
			
		

> your homeowner's would cover you.  They won't issue a statement to that effect, but that is the fact.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 25, 2011)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> I always offer a liability waiver to the property owner.  It is just right.  The insurance issue, the way my father, an agent of 30 years explained it is that as long as you are not  paying to be there, or being paid to be there, you are a guest and your homeowner's would cover you.  They won't issue a statement to that effect, but that is the fact.



I'm not quite following this either. Cover me for what?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> mywaynow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are not being paid it is on the homeowner. If you are being paid money trail its on you!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> If you are being paid money trail its on you!



Yeah I got that part.  I would also expect to be sued even if I wasn't being paid if I dropped someone's tree on their house.  And likely lose.


----------



## Archie (Mar 25, 2011)

This is interesting discussion and good points being made, but if memory serves, the trees are already felled and in no danger of falling on someone's house.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2011)

Archie said:
			
		

> This is interesting discussion and good points being made, but if memory serves, the trees are already felled and in no danger of falling on someone's house.



lol Just got to feather the trigger a bit!


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 25, 2011)

Archie said:
			
		

> This is interesting discussion and good points being made, but if memory serves, the trees are already felled and in no danger of falling on someone's house.



Good point.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 25, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Good point.



Indeed.  Hopefully a waiver plays for you.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 25, 2011)

[quote author="Flatbedford nice size trees, hope it works out forD you.


Zap


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> [quote author="Flatbedford nice size trees, hope it works out forD you.
> 
> 
> Zap



Maybe a blessing here! lol that tree is going to kick more than a few @ss's!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Maybe a blessing here! lol that tree is going to kick more than a few @ss's!



lol, sign me up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can't be any worse then cutting on the side of some of the hills here, I'm with Solar and for some reason Smokin I think you wOOd like a shot at it with that 880.  :coolgrin: 


Zap


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 30 inch 460 is faster you get much over 40 in that hard oak the 880 just might win. Pignut hickory last week the 360's darn sur did not like it at about 30 inchs.(Puck on it) lol This week they get bigger alot bigger. Beech 32+ and another pignut should push 40. We will probally be running 880 and 460 in a side by side. "Full broadside if you will"


----------



## aussiedog3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Flatbedford,

You may want to look into listing them as additional insured as they requested.  Check with your insurance company, it may be cheap or free to do so, just a formality so they know who your insurance company actually is.  May not be that big of a deal.  Check it out.  Just a phone call to your agent, never hurts to ask.  Good Luck with that MajorWood score.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's what they asked for.


_Please speak to your insurance agent regarding the statement below
Please ask the homeowner to obtain a general liability certificate from his homeowner's policy naming the JCC as an additional insured for bodily injury or property damage arising out of the homeowner's tree-clearing activity on JCC property.  The homeowner's broker will know what to do.

Since many general liability policies require a contract in order to make additional insured status effective, the homeowner should be asked to sign a short letter reading as follows: "I, [name of owner], agree that, in return for the Rosenthal JCC allowing me to remove fallen trees from its property, I will indemnify the JCC against bodily injury or property damage arising out of my activity and will name the JCC as additional insured on my homeowner's policy."
_
This is my answer.

_I am not comfortable with this. Sorry, too complicated. In the time that I was waiting to hear back from you I have collected about 1/2 the wood that I need for this year anyway. I understand that this is the way that organizations have to operate and I appreciate that you made the effort for me.
If your tree guy wants to get rid of the wood, give him my number. His insurance would cover that. So would his fee.
Thanks,
Steve
_

It would have been a good score, but I just don't want to go through all that crap. There is enough wood around that I don't have to.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Here's what they asked for.
> 
> 
> _Please speak to your insurance agent regarding the statement below
> ...



If they drop that off at your house, would just be the funnest thing ever!


----------



## Archie (Apr 1, 2011)

Flatbed, I think you made the right decision.  Waaay too much hassle.  Maybe you can do a drive-by while their tree company is working and tell them if they would like to avoid land-fill fee, you have room at your place.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 26, 2011)

This whole thing started in March. Last week I drove by and saw that the trees had been cut into 8 foot or so logs and all the hangers were down. I figured I'd get in touch with my contact in the fall and ask if, now that it is down, I could come, cut it into manageable pieces and haul it away for them. Yesterday I get an email from him telling me that now that it is cut it is all mine, and could I come and get it this weekend?  I had to work today Saturday and I have plans for Sunday. I also don't really have  the room for it on my 1/4 acre with nearly 10 cords stacked. I know I won't get much sympathy from you all crying about where to put a couple cords of Red Oak when I already have 5+ cords of Red and White Oak for 12-13 and 4+ cords of Black Locust for 11-12. Kinda funny that I end up getting this wood offered me in the end after all the BS about insurance. Now to find time and space...


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 26, 2011)

He also let me take a Black Locust that had been cut up by his guy a few years ago last month.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/75764/ 
This will be a win win situation for me if I can find space or if he can wait until the fall when I start making room and the weather is cooler


----------



## lukem (Jun 26, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> This whole thing started in March. Last week I drove by and saw that the trees had been cut into 8 foot or so logs and all the hangers were down. I figured I'd get in touch with my contact in the fall and ask if, now that it is down, I could come, cut it into manageable pieces and haul it away for them. Yesterday I get an email from him telling me that now that it is cut it is all mine, and could I come and get it this weekend?  I had to work today Saturday and I have plans for Sunday. I also don't really have  the room for it on my 1/4 acre with nearly 10 cords stacked. I know I won't get much sympathy from you all crying about where to put a couple cords of Red Oak when I already have 5+ cords of Red and White Oak for 12-13 and 4+ cords of Black Locust for 11-12. Kinda funny that I end up getting this wood offered me in the end after all the BS about insurance. Now to find time and space...



When people figure out you can make wood disappear for free, it doesn't take long before you get more offers than you can handle.  o cut dead/down trees.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 1, 2011)

I got started this week. I ran over after dinner and found out that I would have cut a (pretty sure) Sugar Maple branch that the Oak took out on its way down before I could get to the Oak. I'll take it.This is where it came from.





Looks like Sugar maple to me.




I got into the Oak yesterday.
Nice and easy to work here. It's an easy roll down the hill to a flat landing and the hill even makes a nice loading dock.




Looking up from the landing.




Nice stuff!




Plenty more.




Nice manageable load for an afternoon


----------



## lukem (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know what that second pic is, but it is not sugar maple.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 2, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I don't know what that second pic is, but it is not sugar maple.



+ 1 No way.Its got way too much heartwood for it to be Sugar,especially a log that size.
Good lookin' wood though.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jul 2, 2011)

Flatbedford- thanks for all the great photos and an interesting yarn. Nice score!
It was obviously well worth keeping in touch and waiting it out.


----------



## maxed_out (Jul 2, 2011)

hey flatbedford...glad to see it all worked/is working out.  Good problems to have.  Nice looking stuff. way to hang in there.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 2, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the leaves on the tailgate are from that tree?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 2, 2011)

No. The leaves are from a sapling that had to be removed to get the truck in. I took it home to hide the evidence.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 2, 2011)

Woody Stover said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to Audubon Field Guide its either Chinkapin or Chestnut Oak.Both are native to his area.Leaves & bark are similar,can be very close sometimes.Neither one grows around here.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 2, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> The leaves are from a sapling that had to be removed to get the truck in. I took it home to hide the evidence.


Your secret is safe with us; It's not like we're gonna blab it all over the internet or anything... :lol: 

Without pics, it never happened, so you'll need to delete those...  ;-)


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 2, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> According to Audubon Field Guide its either Chinkapin or Chestnut Oak.Both are native to his area.Leaves & bark are similar,can be very close sometimes.Neither one grows around here.


Chestnut Oak...hmmm...I like it.   Certainly has the "Oak look" to the splits...  
Flatbed, you know we need more pics. We're ate up with this tree ID stuff.  We don' like no unsolved mysteries.  
Closeups of the end grain might show medullary rays, and of course leaf pics would be _great_...


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought that the bark of the mystery wood looked like Sugar Maple based on this.
http://maple.dnr.cornell.edu/pubs/trees.htm
The first picture in post #58 is the tree that the branch came from. The leaves look like Maple to me. I'll try to get a close up next time. Whatever it is, it splits about as easy as the Red Oak, but doesn't smell anything like it. It is a familiar tree smell from my childhood, I just can't remember what it was then, if I even knew. It is about the same density as the red Oak too, maybe just a bit less.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 2, 2011)

Ummm. Look at that picture (second) closely and notice the difference in the heart between the wood on the back of the truck vs. that one up front.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 2, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ummm. Look at that picture (second) closely and notice the difference in the heart between the wood on the back of the truck vs. that one up front.



Good eye! I guess we can all agree that it is firewood. I won't know how it burns until some time in early 2014, but I'll let you know.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2011)

[quote author="Flatbedford" date="1309577398"]I got started this week. I ran over after dinner and found out that I would have cut a (pretty sure) Sugar Maple branch that the Oak took out on its way down before I could get to the Oak. I'll take it.This is where it came from.



FBF, very nice score. Looks like some great btu's.



zap


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been back for more a couple times.
Here's a shot of the loading dock like landing.




This stuff is getting bigger as I work my way down!
Busted 'em up with the Fiskars for easier loading.








About 1/3 cord per load.




I think I'll leave this one to rot.




Still more to go.





My new to me 036 https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/77112/#916071  is making this easier for sure. I have to make cuts from both sides with my 20" bar. Thankfully, I park the truck down hill from the trees so I can easily roll the rounds to the truck and break them up there. Even with the help of gravity, these things are heavy! Probably two or three more loads about this size to go.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 1, 2011)

Boy, I wish I had some of that stuff Steve. You can thank your lucky stars for wood like that.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 1, 2011)

I am thankful for sure. Good wood, less than 5 miles from home. Easy loading. It just doesn't get any better. I may need the sledge and wedge on the next trip. The rounds are getting a little big to bust up with a the just maul/axe. The only problem is that I my stacks are almost full. I will have to either wait until I start burning in the fall or make some temporary piles somewhere around the house. I am at about 10 cords on my 1/4 acre now. I will probably have to start stacking on the driveway soon. I finally cleared the driveway of all wood for the first time in almost a year. The wood piles really get in the way of snow clearing.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Aug 1, 2011)

How does the missus feel about all that wood on your lot?  Mine starts to get a bit antsy when I'm overflowin' the woodshed!!


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine doesn't complain as long the house is warm, thankfully.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 2, 2011)

Mrs Flatbeford is ok with all the wood. It is in one row, on pallets, 4' deep, about 5' high and most of the 100' property line. It makes a pretty good privacy fence for the hot tub out back. She is not crazy about the stink of all this Red Oak though! The sun and heat really make the stink come out.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 2, 2011)

Oak does not stink Steve! Tell her that I said so. lol   Actually I've always thought the oaks smell pretty good. Maybe it is just because I grew up using a lot of it and also sawed lumber and always liked the oak smell. Sometimes I wish they weren't so heavy though.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't mind the smell. In fact it smells like a warm house to me! Once you get over the cat piss shock of it, the smell is kinda earthy and comforting to me. I prefer the stink of Black Locust. No cat piss with all the earth of Oak.
It sure is some heavy stuff. The 1/3 cord or so loads I have been taking of this stuff make my V10 powered 3/4 ton truck work a bit. If I loaded up the old flatbed with this stuff, I would probably break something!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 2, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> She is not crazy about the stink of all this Red Oak though! The sun and heat really make the stink come out.



It sure does.I've been around the stuff for 30+ yrs now,still its pretty rank on a hot August day. Reminds me of a cross between Provolone,Limburger & my feet after being outside 8-9 hrs. :lol: White & Bur Oaks smell nice though,whether green or dry.Nice vanilla-ish scents.Great for cooking fuel also.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 2, 2011)

Reminds me of a cross between Provolone,Limburger & my feet...

Way too much information!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 2, 2011)

When I was a kid, my best friend's father built golf curses. He used to bring us to work to watch the machines. The stink of Oak reminds me of those days with all the trees they had to remove. Add a little Diesel and dirt and I would think I was 10 again.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 9, 2011)

I've cut, split, and stacked about a cord from this scrounge so far. Not moving very fast due to hot weather and getting home from work after 7 pm lately.





I only have room for about 1/3 cord more in my stacking area and there is probably about 1 1/2 still there. I'll probably stack quartered rounds on the driveway and split and stack them to refill as I burn this fall. I wish I had the room to get it all split and stacked sooner so that it could spend some more time in the summer heat.


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 10, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Oak does not stink Steve! Tell her that I said so. lol   Actually I've always thought the oaks smell pretty good.


White Oak...best-smelling wood ever! Red Oak...sour, acrid, nasty-smelling. Burns like a champ, though!


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally had some time to get back up to the camp yesterday. I wantt to get as much of this wood home as possible before it starts snowing again. The rounds are getting bigger! I put the 25" bar and chain that I just bought on the 036 so that I could get through with only one cut. 




This is such nice wood.




Nice size rounds. About a day's worth or more in each.








12 rounds made an easy truck load. 




These loads usually stack out to about 1/3 cord.




I am trying to get as much wood home as possible before there is snow on the ground. I'm stacking it quartered for now. I will finish the splitting and fill in the racks as I burn this winter. This should be '14/'15 fuel.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 16, 2011)

Steve that is one fine haul of firewood!

Ray


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 16, 2011)

nice score. gotta love when mother nature fells the trees for ya


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 16, 2011)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> nice score. gotta love when mother nature fells the trees for ya



That's kinda funny. I have cut _up_ many _downed_ trees, but never cut _down_ an _up_ tree for firewood.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> ecocavalier02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Makes it easier and a little safer i guess to. most of the time anyway. this weekend i cut up a pretty hairy one that uprooted during the storm we had here a couple weeks ago..


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 16, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I finally had some time to get back up to the camp yesterday. I wantt to get as much of this wood home as possible before it starts snowing again. The rounds are getting bigger! I put the 25" bar and chain that I just bought on the 036 so that I could get through with only one cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a fine score!  Glad that all the insurance mumbo jumbo got worked out in a way that made it work in your favor.


----------



## maxed_out (Nov 16, 2011)

Flatbedford, do I remember correctly you said you were running out of room at your place for wood storage?   From the last pic looks like you have tons of space for quite a bit more wood.  Great score and keep it going.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 16, 2011)

All my stacks are full now and I really don't have any space to start new ones. I am just starting piles on the lawn now. Who needs a lawn in the winter anyway? I am just over 13 cords on 1/4 acre.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> All my stacks are full now and I really don't have any space to start new ones. I am just starting piles on the lawn now. Who needs a lawn in the winter anyway? I am just over 13 cords on 1/4 acre.


 I've got bout 14 or 15 cord on a third of an acre. A little bigger than urs but not much. Lawns are overrated and doesnt heat ur house either.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 16, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> All my stacks are full now and I really don't have any space to start new ones. I am just starting piles on the lawn now. Who needs a lawn in the winter anyway? I am just over 13 cords on 1/4 acre.



Oh Crap.....I can here the wood police coming now.


----------



## Chargerman (Nov 16, 2011)

Getting some nice loads there. Where is the old flatbed? Seems like a perfect time to use it on those big oak splits.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 16, 2011)

Steve, lots of us folks dream of getting that good of firewood!


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 17, 2011)

Chargerman said:
			
		

> Getting some nice loads there. Where is the old flatbed? Seems like a perfect time to use it on those big oak splits.



I don't think I could get the old flatbed into the spot where I load at this location. I used 4WD to back the F250 over some rocks and stuff and over some soft ground. I am afraid i wouldn't get back out with the old truck.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome wood haul, Flatbedford. I love the photos you've been putting up here.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 17, 2011)

I have made some serious progress up at the camp lately. The new to me 036 plus the 25" bar and chain I bought have really made it go easier. I went up last weekend for all the smaller stuff that was laying around. I brought the wheelbarrow this time because the rounds are smaller and rolling each one down the hill would take too long. I got a small load but was able to do some cleanup for when I come back for the big stuff.




I had planned to take a couple rounds of the big trunk, but plans were changed by a rock that I didn't see under one of the branches. :shut:  I think some time with the hand file will fix that though.
I went back yesterday with the old flatbed for the big stuff. The new full skip chisel chain on the 25" bar seems to be the perfect setup for the big stuff with the 036. It cut just as stronly as it would with the 20", but I could work from only the uphill side of the trunks. The rounds sure do get big near the stump!








That's the old 28" handle Fiskars there.
I got a bunch of monster rounds.








I quartered and even eighthed (is that a word?) them for easier loading. I'm guessing this load will split and stack out to just under a cord.




The old truck grumbled a bit with this load. I blew out one of the exhaust manifold to head pipe gaskets on the way home. It was a loud and slow ride home. I probably won't get it unloaded until after Christmas.
Looks like only one more truck load is left to come out of this score.




I hope to get it all home before snowfall. Hopefully by New Years.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome pics ; as usual.
Some "primo" wood there.
Many of us understand breaking the rounds  down to manageable pieces, smart move. Your back will thank you.  
Great score, lots of hard work , you earned every BTU 
Good job!


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, those look a lot bigger now that you cut them up than they did in the first pic you posted. Thats a huge score.


----------



## chvymn99 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats some beautiful wood there.  Love the colors of it and it should make some wonderful BTU's.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 18, 2011)

Steve, many of us wish we had such wonderful firewood. Keep on and you'll pass a few of us with the size of your wood piles.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 2, 2012)

After sleeping off New Year's Eve until about 1pm, I took my last ride up to the camp to grab the last of my Red Oak score. Probably about 1/3 cord. All these rounds required the full length of the 25" bar. Big, heavy, solid stuff. Not even the usual rot down by the stump.





I hope this stump doesn't fall down on the road now that the stem is gone!




I've got lots of splitting to do now. I think that I'll end up with almost three cords from this for some time in 2015.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 2, 2012)

Speed is the key ... the *moment* they said ok on first contact, chain the base to the tractor,slice off the rootball and haul it into the public ROW. By the time the DOT/DPW/HWYDEPT gets there to remove it, you'll have it bucked and loaded.As others have said, NEVER buck more than you can load.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 2, 2012)

I did some splitting this afternoon. Nice to be able to fill in the stack as I burn this winter. I will probably be burning this in about three years.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice Steve you are fortunate to have access to so much good free wood!

Stay warm!

Ray


----------

